#ubuntu-us-md 2011-04-13
<maco> tangentially related to foss-y types, or rather to the fact that foss-y types are into eff-type stuff....  so, there's this new startup in the dc area, popvox.com, for sending messages to congress and then having it be public the stats on which way that state's constituents are leaning so there's accountability when congress critters vote the other way.  here's about an anti-net-neutrality bill, if anyone'd like to try it out / tell md's senators that
<maco>  net neutrality is awesome http://pvox.co/iVZEgE
<JonathanD> Hi guys
<JonathanD> ooh.
<JonathanD> maco: do you know them?
<JonathanD> I'd like to invite them to fosscon...
<maco> JonathanD: one of my friends accepted a job offer there today...
<JonathanD> maco: they sound like someone people would appreciate being there...
<maco> i dont think their software is foss though
<maco> though they are building on django so..python++
<JonathanD> Might not matter.
<maco> just the transparency/open-gov thing with crowdsourcing being enough of a thing-we-tend-to-like?
<JonathanD> Yeah, I think so
<JonathanD> I know foss is in the name, but it tends to be more about "doing things together, making things better"
<JonathanD> So personally I think a table and a talk would be awesome.
<maco> well i can suggest to my friend that she mention it to her new bosses
<JonathanD> I'd appreciate it.
<JonathanD> I'm jonathand@fossevents.org, if they want to get in touch.
<maco> JonathanD: know anybody at the EFF? i feel like the EFF should be one of the orgs on there giving their stance
<maco> kk
<JonathanD> I don't... well I might, but I think he left.
<maco> ok
<maco> i wonder if greg works ther
<JonathanD> If they desire I can send them the whole sponsorhip info thing.
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-04-15
<JonathanD> Hi MD!
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-04-07
<pronto> http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt A missing bounds check in the handling of the TLS heartbeat extension can be used to reveal up to 64k of memory to a connected client or server. Only 1.0.1 and 1.0.2-beta
<pronto> ^incase you missed memo
<ronswift> hello everyone
<pronto> hello hello
<ronswift> lets wait a few minutes to see if others will be joining us
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-04-08
<ronswift> Ok, let's get started.
<ronswift> How many participated in this weekend's bugjam
<ronswift> I did the iso test and tested the kernel, firefox and nautilus. It was fun
<ronswift> and I might add pretty straightforward
<ronswift> I know of at least one other Ubuntu-md loco team member that participated.
<pronto> i did not; didn't even know about it
<ronswift> We will see if we can get more participants for the next release, 14.10
<ronswift> I sent out a number of emails on the Ubuntu-MD mailing lists along with BaltoLug and Opensource-md lists
<ronswift> We need for you to join the mailing list which you can do via a link on the website, www.ubuntu-maryland.org
<ronswift> The only issue that I encountered with the bugjam test was the iso install hung once it finished and I tried to reboot.
<ronswift> Any questions on the bugjam
<ronswift> Ok, next subject is our upcoming open house on Apr 26
<ronswift> This will be a combination release party and install fest.
<ronswift> We need everyone to help promote it and we are expecting a good turnout
<ronswift> Please download a flyer from the website.
<ronswift> We also need volunteers
<pronto> nice; how many folks tend to show up to the installs?
<ronswift> This is the first one that we have done in some time.
<pronto> the one i was at years ago had a good number of people show; want to say around 20 or so
<pronto> ah
<ronswift> The community college is promoting it in their classes.
<ronswift> I think we will have at least 20.
<pronto> HCC?
<ronswift> It is also being promoted at Hopkins
<ronswift> No Community College Baltimore County
<pronto> ah
<ronswift> That is where we meet on the 4th Sat of every month
<ronswift> We will provide free Ubuntu 14.04 DVD
<ronswift> There will also be thumb drives for a small fee $4 for 4mb drives
<ronswift> We will also have some older versions of ubuntu or lubuntu with xfce for older laptops
<ronswift> I sent out a sample release form for everyone's input.
<ronswift> It would be nice if you could promote the event at HCC and Howard County library
<ronswift> Questions
<ronswift> openyost have you been able to follow the discussion
<openyost> Yeah after I got in on the webpage.  Empathy was being empathy...
<ronswift> ok
<ronswift> Questions
<ronswift> comments or other topics
<ronswift> Xchat works pretty well
<openyost> The release form looks pretty good.
<ronswift> We meet on irc the 1st Mon of each month and we meet at CCBC the 4th Sat of the month
<ronswift> Thanks, I just pulled it off the internet and it is available for use with no copyright issues
<ronswift> welcome mike_o
<mike_o> Hey
<ronswift> We need to ensure that everyone signs a release before we touch their laptop
<ronswift> How many of you are planning to attend the open house/install fest
<mike_o> I'm planning to attend
<ronswift> anyone else
<ronswift> Even if you can not attend you can help us by promoting it.
<ronswift> We can accomodate as many as 50 people in the lab and adjacent area
<ronswift> questions...
<mike_o> What was the decision about CDs vs USB drives?
<mike_o> Was someone able to get microcenter to help out?
<ronswift> Free DVD and we will charge $4 for usb thumb drives which is our cost
<mike_o> Sounds good. What about variants of Ubuntu like Xubuntu? Are we planning to bring installers for those?
<ronswift> Yes, that is where we are getting the $4 4mb drives. We are buying about 10
<ronswift> Xubuntu 14.04 and older versions along with unity based 32 bit and 64 bit
<mike_o> Good idea.
<ronswift> Lubuntu I should have said
<lattera> ronswift: you said you needed volunteers?
<ronswift> yes
<ronswift> the more the better
<lattera> what do you need them doing?
<lattera> I might be able to swing by for a bit during the open house
<lattera> it'd be my first time, heh
<ronswift> helping persons load the software on their systems
<mike_o> I can volunteer for that
<ronswift> Please join us. Live CD will be used initially and we want to make sure that the hardware is working before installing
<ronswift> So one on one's with our guest
<lattera> I could prolly help with that
<ronswift> great
<ronswift> If you are not on the mailing list please join it. That is by primary way of communicating
<lattera> I am, that's how I knew about this irc chan, heh
<ronswift> Outstanding
<ronswift> More questions...
<lattera> pardon my newbishness, but is there a better list of features than http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<ronswift> I need to research that. I am not familiar with the link you mentioned
<ronswift> lattera what OS are you using now
<lattera> ronswift: osx on the laptop, fbsd on everything else :)
<lattera> but I develop on pretty much any and all OSs
<lattera> solaris, linux, fbsd, nbsd, windows, etc.
<lattera> I'm one of the core devlopers of clamav
<ronswift> ok, sounds like you are more than a newbee
<ronswift> I like clamav we use it on our Ubuntu servers
<ronswift> Hopefully we can meet at the open house.
<lattera> well, we're all newbs
<ronswift> Correct...
<ronswift> There were several people that I responded to that were having problems connecting
<ronswift> Any other questions
<lattera> does ubuntu support dualbooting with an encrypted osx volume on a macbook pro?
<lattera> maybe I should take that question to #ubuntu rather than here
<ronswift> I don't know. But please ask that on the mailing list. I know of a couple people that are running Ubuntu on Macs but I don't know if they are dual booting
<ronswift> on an encrypted osx volume
<ronswift> any one else online one to answer that question
<ronswift> wants
<ronswift> other questions ideas or comments
<jsuter> ronswift, apologies for not keeping in contact with you since we talked at the meeting last month. Regarding the flash drives, I talked to my guy at microcenter and he said they don't do promotions/discounts of any sort, regardless of if it's a $50 order or a $10,000 order
<jsuter> He said microcenter corporate might be able to do something, but I kinda doubt it
<ronswift> ok I will just get 5 to 10 of the 4 mb ones
<jsuter> Sounds good. I was looking though, and is 4 GB enough or would 8GB be needed? I saw the requirements for an install were something like 5.9GB, but that was an older ubuntu version
<ronswift> There regular price is pretty good at $4
<jsuter> Yeah
<ronswift> No 4 gb is fine
<mike_o> The image is about 900mb
<mike_o> After install its closer to 6gb
<jsuter> Okay. As for wifi, I talked to Jeremy and he said that the netadmins are really picky about rogue wifi networks and that he's had an admin come after him within 5 minutes of a WAP being set up. A single guest user/pass from helpdesk should be fine being shared, and he can get that for us if needed
<ronswift> I have not had any problems with the 4 gb drives. The DVD are only 1.4 gb and they work fine
<jsuter> If we still wanted our own WAP it'd have to be isolated from the CCBC network, which could work I suppose but would make testing connectivity tricky (other than hitting the WAP's webpage)
<ronswift> Ok let's just get a guest account
<jsuter> Okay I'll send him a message now to let him know
<ronswift> and hopefully we can also use it at future meetings
<ronswift> How many from your class do you anticipate will attend
<jsuter> I'd estimate probably 10 or so but I can get a better idea by the end of the week. Today was the last day for students to withdraw from classes so a couple I expected to go ended up dropping
<jsuter> I can get a number from Bryan as well if needed
<ronswift> ok, thanks
<ronswift> We may have some Hopkins students attend. I will reach out to UMBC
<jsuter> Great
<ronswift> But we need to heavily promote it...
<ronswift> Ok, any other questions or comments
<ronswift> The flyers for the open house is on the website
<jsuter> None here. Messages sent to Jeremy and Bryan
<jsuter> I've got to eat dinner but I'll keep irc open for when I get back. Need to get a personal irc bouncer back up and running again...
<ronswift> Ok, we are going to close the session. Watch the mailing lists for more events details.
<ronswift> Thanks everyone for joining us tonight
<ronswift> Bye
<ronswift> quit:
#ubuntu-us-md 2020-04-12
<edwardplayz> hi
<edwardplayz> Im on a laptop running ubuntu mate
<edwardplayz> lol
